# spazio gossip



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

a me la padula è sempre stata un po' antipatica, con quella faccia un poi' così ...che abbiamo noi etc
però questa faccenda in cui ha sbroccato buttando all'aria ipocrisia e della valle mi ha fatto un po' simpatia.
View attachment 6229View attachment 6230




Mentana insultato da sua moglie su Twitter
Furibonda reazione della Rocco di Torrepadula a un tweet di auguri del marito. Della serie "I panni sporchi si lavano su Twitter".







Home News Gossip Politica Economia Salute Sport Tecnologia Cucina Viaggi 

Mentana insultato da sua moglie su Twitter
Furibonda reazione della Rocco di Torrepadula a un tweet di auguri del marito. Della serie "I panni sporchi si lavano su Twitter". 


A


Scritto da: Chiara Diegole in Gossip il 03 / gen / 2013 





Enrico Mentana e Michela Rocco di Torrepadula, una relazione tutta casa, chiesa e Twitter.

La coppia ha sperimentato un nuovo modo per risolvere i propri problemi sentimentali: affidarli al social network, dando vita ad una vera e propria lite in diretta.

Tutto parte da un ‘innocente’ tweet di Mentana, che usa il popolare sito di micro-blogging per augurare a tutti un 2013 “Libero e felice”.

Mentana ha un pensiero per i giovani, ai quali ha augurato di lottare per scardinare un mercato lavorativo che non fa altro che negare loro i diritti fondamentali.

Immediata la replica di sua moglie, che sceglie sempre il medesimo social per rispondergli a tono: “Che belle parole… peccato siano solo parole. Hai lasciato moglie e figli a Pinzolo per festeggiare con i tuoi amici Vip“.

Non male come risposta. Piccata, puntuale e piena di ‘veleno’. Un po’ come dire: “Enrico, ti contraddici e fai demagogia, ma alla famiglia non ci tieni poi così tanto“.

Tra i due litiganti, ecco giungere in soccorso della pace (e anche un po’ di Mentana) il collega Clemente Mimum, che risponde al suo tweet così: “Auguri a te e alla numerosa e amatissima prole e a tutta la redazione del Tg di La7″.

Il tweet del direttore del Tg5 scatena l’ira della Rocco di Torrepadula che risponde indiavolata:

“Anche voi avete avuto le vostre discrete sfighe. Ben più che meritate. Good night and good luck!”.

Non contenta, Michela scrive ancora al marito: “Della numerosa prole, non ha nessuno accanto. Solo lui e quattro amici vecchi di merda, ma potenti”

E poi ancora: “Buon anno! Il peggio deve ancora venire!”.

Credete finisca qui? No, perché Michela ha altro da dire: “Non sono a Cortina. Nemmeno a San Moritz.non a Crans Montana. Sola con i miei figli.E tu con DDV (probabilmente Diego Della Valle, ndr) & co.w la famiglia.W i giovani!”.

Michela sembra proprio non aver gradito l’assenza festiva di Mentana.




pare si separino


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sono rimasta di sasso.
Cioè, la padula che sbrocca così?




Che mito:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ha fatto bene.
Benissimo direi:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma solo a me sta sul cazzo???
plui fa un Twitter sul lavoro dei giovani e lei racconta i cazzo loro?
Boh a me fa cadere le palle hai bisogno di Twitter per mandare a cagare tuo marito??
Smazzartela a casa tua? 
Continuo a pensare di avere come mito donne ben diverse da queste


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

semplice gossip, null'altro.
di miti nemmeno l'ombra


----------



## Flavia (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla;bt7030 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma solo a me sta sul cazzo???
> plui fa un Twitter sul lavoro dei giovani e lei racconta i cazzo loro?
> Boh a me fa cadere le palle hai bisogno di Twitter per mandare a cagare tuo marito??
> Smazzartela a casa tua?
> Continuo a pensare di avere come mito donne ben diverse da queste


ciascuno di noi
da un diverso significato
al termine riservatezza,
a quanto pare alcune persone
non lo conoscono affatto


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

comunque è una cosa che non farei mai ma posso capire che cosa abbia scatenato la furia da cinguettio.
lui l'ha lasciata sola con i figli e in pubblico fa il paternalista dai buoni sentimenti preoccupato del futuro dei giovani disoccupati sulla carta ma in pratica a stappare bottiglie di champagne con della valle.
la rabbia e da qui la volontà di  svelare un ipocrita .
poi che le donne da ammirare siano altre è lapalissiano...alla fine dell'anno ne è appena morta una


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma perchè rispondete serie a commenti di risposta da gossip?
E' una pagina gossip no?
Perchè scomodare i miti veri mettendoli a confronto?

:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Noto che l'eleganza non è più considerata una virtù. La prima cosa che mi sono chiesta è stata: ma della numerosissima prole... nessuno accede a twitter? Nessuno racconterà loro che bella cosa ha messo in piazza mammà? Bel modo di tutelare i figli... da ambo le parti.


----------

